# Hereeeeee's Luna



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Well heres Luna 
































































Thanks for viewing!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Superb!! I really liked looking at them photos - that is a magnificent looking dog.. thank you for sharing


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for your comment


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The first couple are great action shots.
I think she looks like royalty in the last couple - very regal.

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks alot
ino she is very regal lol 
she just loves the camera


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

ohhh great pics...i really like the 3rd and 5th pic lol...her chest rolls in the 3rd pic are brilliant haha.


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks the fifth one is probs my favourite because she still got the puppy look and it gets you everytime lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

She's gorgeous hun
What breed is she?


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

we dont really now but we were told she could be a dorset old tyme bulldog and i researched that breed and everything seems to fit, this pictures the chracteristics and description, but i am open to opinions 
thanks


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I recognise that pretty face  I saw her on another forum. I still say though, she's beautiful!


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

hello their i recoginse you aswell lol long time no see 
thanks for the comments once again


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

akoshi said:


> thanks the fifth one is probs my favourite because she still got the puppy look and it gets you everytime lol


haha thats wat i thort aswell...she has my ethels look in that pic...so crafty and ready to grab a toy up and run lol.


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol she is so photogenic dont now where she gets it from lol
and thanks for the comment


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW that lil girl has presence! (is that how u spell it?) Anyway, the camera loves her!


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

lol i have no idea how you spell it i get confused, when the camera comes out luna poses we are just waiting for k9 magazine to give us a call lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

She looks like a fabulous character and she looks lovely


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks, she has got loads of character shame her other owners didnt see that
thanks for your comment and i must say this your dogs are stunners


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous  lovely face too  Ive got a rottie called Luna though we often ad tic as in lunatic on the end because she's spring loaded


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

the same with Luna as well lol it must be the name


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww what a gorgeous girl, she's lovely, great photos


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for the comment appreciate it thanks alot!!!!


----------

